# يســــــــوع يا حبيب قلبـــــــ♥ـــــــى



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2011)

*يســــــــوع يا حبيب قلبـــــــ♥ـــــــى







أنا تعبان ومحتاجك تسمعنى..
بابا يسوع أنت كل حياتى
أنت الوحيد اللى سامع أناتى

تعبان من الآلام لكن يكفينى تعزياتك اللى مش مجرد كلام
تعبان من الهموم دى كترت جوايا وبقيت زى  السموم
سامحنى لأنى نسيت قدرتك 
سامحنى لأنى نسيت محبتك
وإستسلمت للأنين

أنا رغم إنى تعبان لان جوايا وميض من الرجاء والإيمان
بطلب منك إستخدم رجائى وإيمانى الضعيف
وسيلة لإعلان مجدك فى حياتى

يسوع هرنملك رغم الآلام
دى ترنيماتى بإسمك
بترعب الشيطان

بابا يسوع بأسجد قدامك بأعلن ليك
إنى تعبـــــــــــــــان
ودموعى ينابيع على الأرض
بتطلب رحمتك والعفو والغفران
وروحى بتعلن ليك وبتقولك
محتاجك فى حياتى زى زمــــــــــــان

آميــــــــــــــن


*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2011)

امين يا يسوع استجيب لهذه الكلمات
التي يترنم بيها كل قلب تعبان

ميرسي كتير يا ابو تربو 
يسوع يفرحك ويرفع عن كل اولاده التعب والالام


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> امين يا يسوع استجيب لهذه الكلمات
> التي يترنم بيها كل قلب تعبان
> 
> ميرسي كتير يا ابو تربو
> يسوع يفرحك ويرفع عن كل اولاده التعب والالام


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

اميييييييين 
تحفة 




​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2011)

يسوع حبيب كل مشاعرى


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اميييييييين
> تحفة
> 
> 
> ...


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> يسوع حبيب كل مشاعرى


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------

